# My Current Siamese Girls - would like some opyions on them.



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok not stunning show quality i know but i would like some opyions on what are there faults and any good points they have, as they are a work in process. So please be honits i wont get offended promis. 
Blue Point









Seal Point



























Have no photos of the boys as i gave up trying to get them to sit still long enough. Seroiusly how do you guys manage it?! Im going to have to put them on some baytrill as they have caught a respority infection from there mum who was on meds for it. Both are pregnant by one of my seal point males Drago so i may foster the babies so they onlt around the girls for as little as possible untill they are better, as i dont want them catching it. Im hoping to get in a quality mouse to add to the line at some point, but got a few things to sort out first.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

As pet/hobby mice they look beautiful.Great condition,attractive mice.If you mean from exhibition angle then the bodies lack shading,to white and the points are not dark enough.The blue isn't blue enough either in the bp but you won't be alone with that difficulty.There is room for improvement but they are not without potential.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

From what I can see in the first picture, the tail is rather nice. I guess I think the ears are a bit high?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Perhaps it's just photo quality, but I honestly can't see a difference in the point colors on these mice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, i hope to one day breed my line up to exhibition type, i know it will take ages but i dont mind. But now i know what to work on.
Yeah the blue one isnt as blue as there solid brother, hopefully i can get some nice blues in to wotk on that.

Is this shading better? its there SP brother (only non-blured one i could get)


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They look great! Way better than mine.  The tail set and thickness on that last one looks half decent.  Just curious, is it just the pics, or are they barbering off whiskers? Have you had a problem with that? I have. :?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Nope had no prolem with wisker munchers, i think its the colour of the chair and lighting making them invisible (no natural light). Ive noticed one of my males Drago may have been scratching his eyes, something he could have gotten from his great granddad, so i wont be breeding him again as i had so much problems with patch's eye scratching habbit he went blind in one eye in the end. Drago's face shape is the spitting image of patchs as well its like he's come back in siamese form to torment me beond the grave!. Ill be keeping the male above for breeding instead now, as there will be less patch in him than drago.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah....that tail is really nice!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome type on that male, and that photo shows his color much better than the photos of the girls!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, i was going to sell him, but now he is not going anywhere. I will have to have a sort out as ive go no room left due to my feeder group coming back after the person who took them got too attached. lol


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

They look decent. Nice for pet types. Much better than my siamese pet types. xD I agree with others, I like the tail set on that last buck.


----------

